# FOUND: Gloves and Sunglasses at Golden Park



## goldengirl (Oct 15, 2003)

We were cleaning up after the CSM Icebreaker race this weekend and found a pair of gloves and some sunglasses. Both items were found near the bleachers. Describe them and I'll get them to you.

Sarah


----------

